# Recap. des app, accessoires sportif et bracelets connectés



## sheldon21 (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, je voulais prendre un peu la température auprès de vous pour savoir si vous vous étiez laisser séduire par ce nouveau genre d'objet ? Et si oui par lequel et en quoi il avait changé vos habitudes. Un Petit feedback. Merci d'avance

Exemple de produits :

- Fitbit -Flex Coach
- Jawbone Up
- Fitbit One
- Fitbit Flex
- Fitbit Zip


----------



## nifex (4 Juin 2013)

Salut tous le monde,

A moins d'une semaine du keynote d'Apple avec une éventuelle présentation de l'iWatch j'ai voulu faire le point sur les accessoires sportifs (nike fuelband, nike +, Adidas micoach, etc...) qui existe actuellement et pour être sincère c'est quand même bien le bordel 

Alors je vais regrouper sur ce post tous ce que j'ai pu trouver comme information et j'espère que vous partagerez avec nous vos expériences et vos connaissances.

Je pense qu'il faut classer tous cela en 3 catégories distinctes, les applications pour iPhone et Android, les accessoires sportif pur du type Nike+ qui vont analyser vos effort sportif et les bracelets quotidien qui vont analyser votre journée entière.


*Les accessoires sportif *

*Nike+ SportWatch GPS*
Montre très intéressante, mais il manque une synchronisation avec son iphone...
http://nikeplus.nike.com/plus/products/sport_watch/

*Nike+ SportBand*
Il faut utiliser des chaussures de course nike et le capteur Nike+ Sensor. 
http://nikeplus.nike.com/plus/products/sport_band/

Il y a la ceinture cardiaque de Polar qui semble compatible avec le SportBand, mais cela à l'air assez vieux, ça date de 2010...
http://www.polar.com/fr/produits/accessoires/emetteur_code_wearlink_Nike

*iPod nano avec Nike+*
Un iPhone semble faire la même chose, donc rien d'incroyable&#8230;
http://nikeplus.nike.com/plus/products/ipod_nano/

*Garmin*
Garmin propose différentes montres GPS et applications pour iPhone et Android mais je trouve leur produit légèrement dépassé, j'ai l'impression de voir un fonctionnement digne des année 2000 et pas de 2013...
http://www.garmin.com/fr-FR/explorer/pour-le-sport/

*Polar*
Polar propose une app et des montre et ceinture. mais leur site ne donne pas vraiment envie...
http://www.polar.com/fr/smart_coaching

*Runalyzer*
Runalyzer propose une ceinture cardiaque compatible avec un grand nombre d'application.
http://www.runalyzer.com/fr/blue.html


*Les bracelets quotidien*

*Nike Fuelband*
Apparemment il n'est toujours pas disponible en Europe&#8230;
http://www.journaldugeek.com/2012/08/20/test-nike-fuelband/

*Jawbone Up*
http://www.journaldugeek.com/2013/05/20/test-jawbone-up/

*Fitbit Flex*
http://www.journaldugeek.com/2013/06/03/test-fitbit-flex/


*Les applications pour iPhone et Android*

*App Adida micoach*
J'utilise cette application depuis plusieurs mois et j'en suis très content, mais il est vrai qu'elle n'évolue pas et il lui manque certaine fonctionnalité&#8230; Comme pouvoir sélectionnées des musiques spéciales lorsque l'on atteint la zone rouge pour nous motiver ou une sélection plus large de sport. J'utilise le capteur au pied et la ceinture pour le rythme cardiaque. J'utilisais Nike+ avant mais il me manquait le rythme cardiaque qui permet de créé des zones d'entraînement beaucoup mieux optimisé&#8230;
http://micoach.adidas.com

*App Nike+ Running*
Je l'ai utilisé plusieurs mois mais j'ai préféré Adidas micoach qui permet d'avoir une ceinture cardiaque. Mais le coté sociale et le nouveau design de cette app me manque énormément&#8230; L'idéale pour moi aurait été d'utiliser cette app avec la montre NIke+ ci-dessus mais il ne me semble pas possible de relier l'app avec la montre pour utiliser le rythme cardiaque&#8230;
http://nikeplus.nike.com/plus/products/gps_app/

*App RunKeeper*
Une app bien connu dans le milieu du running mais qui sauf erreur ne peut rien mesurer d'autre que du running, dommage... Mais je ne l'ai jamais testé alors j'attends vos avis sur cette application.
Avantage, il est possible de fusionner les infos de runkeeper avec celle de l'app Withings - Le compagnon santé afin de pouvoir voir les effets de notre sport sur notre poids.
http://runkeeper.com

*App Nike Trainning Club*
App a tester pour l'entrainement fitness à la maison&#8230;
http://frenchfuel.fr/2013/05/jai-teste-lapp-nike-training-club/

*App Withings - Le compagnon santé*
Une app très intéressante pour le suivit de son poids. C'est une app gratuite, mais le but est bien entendu pour le fabriquant de vendre ces appareils connectés qui sont au passage très intéressants également, bien que cher comparé à des produits non connectés... Mais il est également possible d'y connecté de nombreuses autres application comme runkeeper.
http://www.withings.com/fr/app

*Endomondo*
Pas encore tester mais il semble très complet. Il y a une app gratuite et une app payante et ensuite il y a encore une option Premium payante (15.- CHF par année). Cela en faite donc l'app la plus cher que j'ai pu voir, si elle pouvait combler tout mes désire cela ne serait pas cher du tout, m ais je ne crois pas que l'on puisse programmer des entrainement comme le permet Adidas micoach... Ou alors c'est dans l'offre Premium ??
https://www.endomondo.com

*Runtastic*


Siciliano a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai toujours utilisé qu'une seule application pour courir, et c'est Runtastic. Existe en version gratuite et une version payante.
> Tu as un site communautaire (un peu à la Facebook) où tu peux enregistrer tes activités, avoir des "amis", voir leurs activités, commenter, liker, etc.
> Tu peux faire de l'entrainement fractionné il me semble sur l'appli, etc.
> Et ils vendent leur propre ceinture de cardio (compatible avec d'autres applications) ou tu peux acheter d'autres ceintures de cardio qui devront être compatible.
> Je m'en sers juste pour prendre mon parcours et les quelques données importantes (vitesse, altitude, etc.), ainsi que regarder sur le site mes différentes activités dans le mois, etc.


http://www.runtastic.com/fr


Je vais attendre la keynote d'Apple de lundi prochain pour me décider sur mes futures achats mais il est certain que j'achèterai un bracelet, ma préférence va au Nike Fuelband mais il est apparemment extrêmement difficile de le trouver en Europe ou alors pour des prix complétement prohibitif car importé des US. Et pour mon suivie mon sportif j'aimerai bien quitter Adidas micoach mais cela me semble compliqué actuellement car je ne crois pas que Nike+ propose de suivre son rythme cardiaque et surtout de préparer un enraiement avec des zone cardiaque (du genre 3 min en zone vert (130 à 150 pulsations minute), 5 en zone jaune (151 à 165 pulsations minute) et 2 en zone rouge 166 à 180 pulsations minute)&#8230;

Concernant l'app de mes rêve, il faudrait qu'elle fusionne les options de Nike+ et son coté social et avec des récompense comme dans un jeux vidéo avec des badge en fonction des objectifs et les option d'Adidas micoach avec le suivie du rythme cardiaque via une ceinture et surtout pouvoir programmer des entrainement basé sur son rythme cardiaque et le tout dans un jolie design bien ergonomique du style de celui de Nike+... Alors si vous avez des conseils...

Il existe bien entendu d'autres accessoires et applications, alors je vous laisse en parler et je mettrai à jour ce post si il est possible de l'éditer.


*Et en bonus mes écouteurs sans fil préférés pour le sport :*

*Philips ActionFit*
http://www.philips.fr/c/ecouteurs/tour-doreille-actionfit-orange-et-gris-shb6017_10/prd/

*Jabra Sport Apple Edition*
http://www.jabra.fr/headsets-and-speakerphones/consumer-products/sports


----------



## Siciliano (4 Juin 2013)

Hello ! 

Pas mal ce petit récaputilatif ! 

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours utilisé qu'une seule application pour courir, et c'est Runtastic. Existe en version gratuite et une version payante.
Tu as un site communautaire (un peu à la Facebook) où tu peux enregistrer tes activités, avoir des "amis", voir leurs activités, commenter, liker, etc.
Tu peux faire de l'entrainement fractionné il me semble sur l'appli, etc.
Et ils vendent leur propre ceinture de cardio (compatible avec d'autres applications) ou tu peux acheter d'autres ceintures de cardio qui devront être compatible.
Je m'en sers juste pour prendre mon parcours et les quelques données importantes (vitesse, altitude, etc.), ainsi que regarder sur le site mes différentes activités dans le mois, etc.


----------



## nifex (4 Juin 2013)

Merci Siciliano pour ton avis sur Runtastic ! 

J'ai mis ta citation dans mon 1er message.


----------



## nifex (5 Juin 2013)

J'ai pas pu attendre la semaine prochaine, j'ai commandé ce matin la Nike Fuelband sur le Nike Store en ligne, en faite il suffit d'aller sur le store anglais, de mettre dans son panier le fuelband et ensuite de retourner sur le store de son pays et le fuelband reste dans le panier et on peut le recevoir.

Si Apple devait annoncer une montre plus intéressante que le fuelband je serais à temps pour la renvoyer, mais je doute que ce soit le cas


----------



## nifex (11 Juin 2013)

Un petit up pour vous dire que j'ai reçu mon Nike Fuel Band et je vous donnerez mon avis d'ici quelques temps.


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2013)

J'ai mon Jawbone depuis un peu plus d'une semaine maintenant.

Franchement c'est gadget.

Ça me dit si j'ai bien dormi, me compte mes pas, mais ne fait pas grand-chose d'autre.

À 129&#8364; le podomètre, ça fait un peu cher.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Juin 2013)

je veisn de tomber sur une review de Les Numeriques sur une app sportive: ismoothrun

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/appli-logiciel/lake-horizon-ismoothrun-p16604/test.html#test-complet

apparemment, elle bats toutes les autres (et est compatible avec beaucoup d'autres style runstatic).

Certaisn d'entre vous connaissent?

je me laisserais bien tenter masi l'interet reside aussi dans l'utilisation d'un cardiometre qu'il me faut trouver (genre celui la http://www.runalyzer.com/fr/blue.html)

merci


----------

